# Portfolio Time



## Lapp (Jul 1, 2006)

Hello, I will be sending out my college applications soon (NYU, USC, UCLA, Columbia), and for my portfolio, I will be sending out a short film of mine. I know that NYU states (on their website) that the film may be no longer than 10 min. I would like to know how strict they are about that 10 min. My film is about 12-13 min long, and could be longer (depending on the strictness of the admissions boards). How long can my film be before it begins to hurt my application? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Josh (Jul 1, 2006)

I wouldn't go over the limit if I were you. They have a lot of videos to watch and you don't want to piss them off.


----------



## Harris (Jul 1, 2006)

Why don't you go to the University of Texas, man?  Film is set to explode in Austin.


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (Jul 2, 2006)

Somehow I don't think they would hold it against you to go over by a minute or two, but they might just turn it off. In fact, I doubt they watch the entire thing either way, unless it's really good.


----------



## Josh (Jul 2, 2006)

> Originally posted by Harris:
> Why don't you go to the University of Texas, man?  Film is set to explode in Austin.



Dude, everyone knows it's impossible to succeed without going to a TOP film school. What's the matter with you?


----------



## joren (Jul 2, 2006)

If they set the limit at ten minutes, I'd give them your best, most interesting five minutes.  I could just imagine the poor admittance people having to sit through unending hours of student films.  Sitting through the 4 hours of submissions to the bi-annual film fest at my college was pretty bad.  ...but then again my school wasn't exactly known for it's film program.

After New York and LA, IMO Austin WOULD be the best (U.S.) location for aspiring filmmakers.


----------



## Lapp (Jul 3, 2006)

Oh yes, I know that Austin is right behind NYC and LA for the best U.S. location for aspiring filmmakers, however I have lived in Texas (Austin) my whole life, and I'm reading to try something new. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Harris (Jul 3, 2006)

Hey, Lapp -- do you like Austin?  I think I'm moving there soon.  Are you just tired of the place or do you dislike anything specific?


----------



## Angus#13 (Jul 5, 2006)

I wouldn't go over because it is unlikely that they will watch the last 2 or three minutes simply because administrators don't have that kind of time.


----------



## Lapp (Jul 11, 2006)

> Originally posted by Harris:
> Hey, Lapp -- do you like Austin?  I think I'm moving there soon.  Are you just tired of the place or do you dislike anything specific?




Harris, Austin is great! Great films and great music, and the people are very nice. That is one of the major "ups" to Austin, is the people. One of the major cons however (and why I am ready to move away from the south) is the heat. It was already in the 90's before summer even started. Today it is about 95 degrees, and that is a cool day (it just rained all last week and cooled everything down). Hope that helps!


----------

